# Dawes Galaxy



## sidevalve (19 Dec 2015)

Ok bit of a longshot I know - looking for a Dawes Galaxy. Pre aluminium [ie 531] and with index gears [sorry to the purists I couldn't get on with them in my yoof and still hate friction shifters]. Happy to do a bit of fettling.
Bit like the holy grail but worth a try.
Anything ?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2015)

sidevalve said:


> Ok bit of a longshot I know - looking for a Dawes Galaxy. Pre aluminium [ie 531] and with index gears [sorry to the purists I couldn't get on with them in my yoof and still hate friction shifters]. Happy to do a bit of fettling.
> Bit like the holy grail but worth a try.
> Anything ?



i have a nice galaxy frameset if thats any help ?


----------



## sidevalve (19 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> i have a nice galaxy frameset if thats any help ?


Cheers and Thanks for the offer, but I've always found that a complete bike [no matter how manky] is a better starting point in the long run - sort of allows a ride and rebuild as and when.


----------



## Richard Broomhead (21 Dec 2015)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/255387614/Dawes Galaxy 54cm.zip

631 rather than 531. Very slightly sloping top tube. 9 Speed indexed bar end shifters.
I'm in Blackburn if you're interested.

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## sidevalve (22 Dec 2015)

Richard Broomhead said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/255387614/Dawes Galaxy 54cm.zip
> 
> 631 rather than 531. Very slightly sloping top tube. 9 Speed indexed bar end shifters.
> I'm in Blackburn if you're interested.
> ...


Again thanks for the offer but I have obtained the holy grail today - quite nearby too. 
Once more thanks to all those who offered.


----------



## Nibor (23 Dec 2015)

Richard what size / Year is your Dawes? And what sort of price are you looking for?


----------



## Richard Broomhead (26 Dec 2015)

PM sent.

Thanks, Richard.


----------

